# Passed!



## futuremedic (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got my cognitive test results back and I passed with 81 questions!! Now onto practicals next week!!


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 4, 2009)

futuremedic said:


> Just got my cognitive test results back and I passed with 81 questions!! Now onto practicals next week!!



Congrats! Now the learning really begins.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm assuming it's for eitheredic or Intermediate since you haven't done the skills yet?

Congrats!


----------



## futuremedic (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks!! I took my medic test...practicals are next week


----------



## mikie (Sep 4, 2009)

*You're on your way!!*

Mazel tov!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats! I'm just the opposite as you, passed my practicals and now waiting to be able to take my written


----------



## futuremedic (Sep 7, 2009)

Good Luck! I was surprised at how easy the National Registry exam acutally was. How did you feel about the practicals?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 7, 2009)

futuremedic said:


> Good Luck! I was surprised at how easy the National Registry exam acutally was. How did you feel about the practicals?


Practicals were no sweat for the most part. The only thing that messed up most of the test site was the fact that the NR supplied static strips were so faded there were points that they were unreadable. Almost 90% of the test site wound up retesting statics for that reason. Other than that you should be good.


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats!

Good luck with the practical. KNOW those skill sheets - you KNOW what they will be looking for... so study the skill sheets.

I'd say 2/3 of the stations are VERY easy if you understand the process and know the skill sheets. There are a few that can be subjective (2 Orals, Pt. Assessment, and the 2 cardiology stations, to a point)... but just do your best. They aren't out to fail you.

One of the best pieces of advice I was given was to think aloud, and say a lot. If the evaluator sees you are thinking in the right direction, you might get points you might have otherwise lost. Also, many things seem obvious, BUT if you don't say it, you don't get the points.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 7, 2009)

Jon said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Good luck with the practical. KNOW those skill sheets - you KNOW what they will be looking for... so study the skill sheets.
> 
> ...



Thinking out loud is a very good idea, especially in the oral board stations.


----------

